# Hilarious closed threads.



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

> ...Problems -There dry wall tape jobs are the worst....


You missed one, Leah. _Their_ is the proper word here, referring to the possessive term.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Sparks - you got me. I guess I got tired at that point.


----------

